
Bypassing no-go theorems - colinprince
http://fexpr.blogspot.de/2013/07/bypassing-no-go-theorems.html?m=1
======
justinsb
A great read.

Another example that is near and dear to my heart... the CAP theorem (in the
mathematical sense) is proved incredibly narrowly, and I believe there are
plenty of ways around it.

